# Dashboard II



## gnappi (Jul 13, 2018)

After owning a number of well equipped ocean going fishing boats, I just cannot abide a naked tin boat. 

My previous dash panel put me on the right path, but... I ran out of switches on the prototype and after fleshing out my needs / wants and I started another one this week. I'm still waiting for the thermometer to arrive, mount the hours gauge, as well as complete the internal wiring but I'm certain this one will be "it" for every tin boat I own from now on. It's form / fit and electrically compatible with the previous one so installation will be plug and go.

I hope the boat floats with all the stuff I added 

New









Old


----------



## DaleH (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like a NASCAR control panel! Good job man!

I must ask ... does your compass even read close to being correct on all 4 points given all of the electronics_ right on top of it_?


----------



## gnappi (Jul 14, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Looks like a NASCAR control panel! Good job man!
> 
> I must ask ... does your compass even read close to being correct on all 4 points given all of the electronics_ right on top of it_?



I haven't had the new compass out on the water yet but in my yard with everything powered up it agrees within a few degrees (the compass doesn't have the most granular of indicators) with the GPS. The Ritchie on the old one was fine. I suspect that after getting it on the water if it's too far off any deviation might be compensated, but with the dash having all aluminum and plastic construction I don't expect wild deviation / variation on the water. 

At any rate, not long ago I had an instance on a well traveled wide canal at dusk with one boat approaching, and another overtaking me both at high speed. With my all electric tinny chugging along at 4 mph I decided to add a horn (and a few other goodies) necessitating the new panel.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 14, 2018)

That looks like it came from the factory -- well done. If you don't mind my asking, how did you do the labeling?


----------



## DaleH (Jul 14, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how did you do the labeling?


My guess is that those labels may just be on the *jpeg picture file, like using MS Paint.

However, I do have one of those Brother label machines where they do sell a clear, exerior/UV label material, with a strong adhesive, in black print (never looked for other colors) that could be used to label the switches in that manner.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 14, 2018)

DaleH said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind my asking, how did you do the labeling?
> ...




You're right! If I can get some I would get some transfer letters I used to use. They're on a wax type paper and you seal them with a clear lacquer. I also have black pre-printed labels that are used in the maritime world but failing that a clear dymo will do a fair job.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks Dale & Gary! I remember now an earlier discussion about the Brother labelers doing a pretty decent job.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 15, 2018)

Does the volt gauge work ? I put 2 of those panels on mine and both gauges burned the first day.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 15, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> Does the volt gauge work ? I put 2 of those panels on mine and both gauges burned the first day.



Something wrong there. I have been using these a long time and wouldn't commit to boring a hole in a panel if it were unreliable or inaccurate. 

For quite a while I have had two in my solar system (one in from the solar panel which regularly can go to 19v, and one on the battery,) one in the boat, and another on a backup battery I have for my alarm system. I checked them against my Fluke DMM and they all agree within .1 volt. 

I suspect your voltage is spiking, perhaps a bad diode in your alternator because if you blew two of the same type something is not right. I would check for a bad diode in the alternator to see if there is ANY AC component on top of the DC beyond unfiltered ripple. Or... you may actually HAVE a filtered DC which could bring your DC level up very high. 

Specs from the web:

Measuring DC voltage, with anti-reverse, short circuit protection
The DC voltmeter range 12-24V, has reverse polarity protection function

There are several similar meters out there, one with a convex bubble shape to the lens, I'm using the recessed flat lens type with the mounting scheme below. I recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 15, 2018)

These are the panels I bought.. looks like the same mfg. But mine are deeper... They're just hooked up to a simple battery system on their own circuit..... no alternator.... I have no clue why they would die so quick.. I suspect it's simply a quality issue with that specific gauge.... I'm going to replace them with mechanical dial types and hope for the best...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Cigarette-Lighter-Socket-Splitter-Dual-USB-Charger-Power-Adapter-Outlet-Car/332630411928?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## gnappi (Jul 15, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> These are the panels I bought.. looks like the same mfg. But mine are deeper... They're just hooked up to a simple battery system on their own circuit..... no alternator.... I have no clue why they would die so quick.. I suspect it's simply a quality issue with that specific gauge.... I'm going to replace them with mechanical dial types and hope for the best...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Cigarette-Lighter-Socket-Splitter-Dual-USB-Charger-Power-Adapter-Outlet-Car/332630411928?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649




Well they look like the same. Do you keep or have the battery on a Charger? I just cannot wrap my head around my having 100% success with 5 meters and you had 100% infant mortality on two.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 15, 2018)

Just a straight circuit to the battery. After the first one quit working in about 30 mins I thought maybe when connecting the battery it might have sparked and overloaded it so I rewired the 2nd one to the acc on the ignition. But nope. Burned out exactly the same.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 15, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> Just a straight circuit to the battery. After the first one quit working in about 30 mins I thought maybe when connecting the battery it might have sparked and overloaded it so I rewired the 2nd one to the acc on the ignition. But nope. Burned out exactly the same.



A dilemma for sure that makes no sense. I have an idea... Send me your next one, I will test it for a month and send it straight away after ward


----------



## jethro (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice looking GPS there! Whole panel looks great, nice setup.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2018)

Kicks butt! Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, I'm done... mostly. 

I discovered that my layout planning skills aren't 100% of what they used to be when I wore a younger man's clothes. While electrically I was spot on, I laid out the rear connection panel for 6 outputs when in fact (oops) I needed 9. Luckily I bought several extra SAE QD type surface mount couplings of which I still have to add three more. I wanted QD because I'm not about to give this away if I sell the boat. 

On another thread I asked about a GPS and another user hooked me up with the Garmin in the pic. I discovered that if it is not bright enough in full sunlight the transflective display works very well as a black and white display with the lamp brightness set at or near zero. 

I found decent labels for a few bucks per sheet, so I bought two sets to echo front controls and rear.


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2018)

Can you take a picture of the boat but get the picture of the done Dashboard in it?


----------



## gnappi (Jul 21, 2018)

I made a triptic of three views. I am trying to finish up the few new connections in the boat and take her out tomorrow but the weather has been obscenely hot and wet so it's dampened my wanting to get out for a bit.


----------



## chuck99z28 (Jul 23, 2018)

gnappi said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...




You can also print on water slide decals then clear coat them.

https://www.amazon.com/DerBlue-Sheets-Inkjet-Transfer-Transparent/dp/B075V339CY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532346483&sr=8-1&keywords=water+slide+decals


----------



## gnappi (Jul 24, 2018)

Well, The instrument panel is 100% tested. We had over 4 inches of rain this afternoon and the dash, and electrical system did "swimmingly" well. I had 3"+ of water in the boat while I waited in the car after launching for a passing storm to ease up, and when I got in that bilge pump sure came in handy. Later in the day we had even more rain. This was also the first day with the Kipawa 3 blade prop, more on that in a review in the boat forum here. 

The Bayliner below with the island growing inside must have been there for many years. I bet I can get a good deal on it, though it may need a tune up


----------

